# For JFPNCM's shop



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

JFPCFM ordered a sign for his "gathering" place - I mean shop. We were going with MDO since it's going outside on the Left Coast. So............I cut a piece of MDO as a sample and this is what it turned out as.










Anybody got any ideas for him on how to finish it? I hear that MDO is supposed to paint pretty good.

Then I just got the trusty old Corafoam out and sent him this.








.

He said he'd post the finished product when he got them done and hung.

HJ


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

extremely well done...
I like 'em...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Good job as always, John.

Herb


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

Nice work, as usual, John. Looking forward to seeing the finished signs.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

My fingers screwed up. Can one of the moderators change the title to JFPNCM - sorry Jon.

HJ

Not all there last nite!


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

honesttjohn said:


> My fingers screwed up. Can one of the moderators change the title to JFPNCM - sorry Jon.
> 
> HJ
> 
> Not all there last nite!


No worries John. 

Thank you again for the great signs. More later.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Appreciate the post and all the comments on HJ's great work. The signs are indeed impressive. In between the wind and rain I'm working on finishing the big one but it'll be a bit before I can post it. At HJ's suggestion I'm spraying the big one with Rustoleum 2x and will trim the letters out to match the building trim. The other objects will be trimmed as appropriate. I plan to use Minwax antique oil on the MDO version but I'm open to suggestions. 

Hopefully I can keep the project under wraps until it's completed. 

As an FYI, the title "Tower Hill Gentlemen's Club" was coined by our wives as we do gather there for a good IPA now and again. 

Thanks again John.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

John I find it amazing how crisp and clean that foam board always turns out . Must be easy on bits too . Too bad it's so darn expensive


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

Very nice work John. Those will be appreciated for years to com


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Outstanding John! congrats!
Sid.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Rick,

That Corafoam is really a pleasure to work with. It's really cool to watch it in progress. It cuts like a dream, and you only need 1 pass to cut as deep as most work requires. It is a bit pricey (less if you order more) ......... but when you figure it's all usable and comes in sheets, there's no laminating. Just cut a piece the size you need and get to work. And you can always make something out of the odds and ends. Bits darn near last forever when using it, and it's easier on the machine. Good wood ain't cheap either, and takes a lot of time to prep.

But for looks, it has to be painted (it paints great) and doesn't take the place of wood grain when desired, no matter how good a computer program you got. 

So I use em both and try to match the best material for the job.

HJ


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

*HJ's signs for my shop*

At long last I've been able to get the finish coats on the signs HJ recently made and posted here. Hopefully he will approve. 

The dark background on the wooden one is a natural artifact, not the finish. Reminds one of the mountains, lakes and forests in the area. 

The small one was finished with Minwax oil and the larger obviously painted, initially with Rustoleum 2x as a primer base and the letters and figures colored as appropriate. 

I'm now waiting on better weather to add the SPAR coatings for weather proofing before I hang them outside. 

As an aside, the "club" name was coined by our wives as two of my neighbors and I gather in the shop for an occasional IPA, particularly this time of year when the wind and rains force us off the deck. :grin:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

HJ sure is good...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

stick486 said:


> hj sure is good...


x2 
I think he's a quicker learner than he let's on


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

JFPNCM said:


> At long last I've been able to get the finish coats on the signs HJ recently made and posted here. Hopefully he will approve.
> 
> The dark background on the wooden one is a natural artifact, not the finish. Reminds one of the mountains, lakes and forests in the area.
> 
> ...


I don't regret not making the big one out of MDO. It would have been awful hard and time consuming to hide all the dark stuff and fill the knotholes. That Corafoam one just looks a lot more crisper and cleaner. The paint job is what makes it. You better take the paintress out to dinner for that job.

Glad they met with your approval. It was a learning experience for me as well.

Thanx again

HJ


The other guys seen them yet?


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

honesttjohn said:


> I don't regret not making the big one out of MDO. It would have been awful hard and time consuming to hide all the dark stuff and fill the knotholes. That Corafoam one just looks a lot more crisper and cleaner. The paint job is what makes it. You better take the paintress out to dinner for that job.
> 
> Glad they met with your approval. It was a learning experience for me as well.
> 
> ...


I will indeed take the paintress out to dinner. She deserves it for far more than the painting per se. 

The neighbors have yet to see the major sign. i want to hang it first.


My pleasure.

Jon


----------

